# Devil's Lake



## maanjus11 (Nov 17, 2006)

Heading out to Devil's lake again 19th through the 23 of this month. Reading the USFWS report, it sounds like there has been little to no migration there yet (hopefully they are coming down when we are there). Also, it sounds like the ponds are starting to dry up. Just wondering if anyone has been out there lately that could give me a little report. We don't plan on hunting the big water as much this year. Would like to hunt some of the smaller pot holes and possibly fields if we can get permission because we're not real into diver hunting. Any insight would be appreciated. 
:beer:


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Take your fishing rod, jig the bridges.


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

No migration in, big migration out. Every roost that held numbers of birds the first weekend are pretty much down to nothing after the first week. Duck boats on every one of them. Farmers posted the land bordering the big lake to keep people off the water so then they take their boats in from another way after the farmers tell them why its posted. Blow it all for a few ducks. You can hunt the same birds in the fields for a week straight, blow them off the water and then what? NOTHING left. Getting frustrating around here. Cant wait for teachers convention week!! :sniper:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Duckslayer,

I am with you. I hunted the same birds, about 500 honkers for every weekend of early season, the opening weekend, and thurs, fri, and sat. this week, UNTIL two smart guys decided lets set up a doz duck decoys on the roost and bust it. They honestly asked me why the birds were landing in the decoys while they were taking down. I said would you lay down in your bed at night? They said yeah, I then said whould you tomorrow if someone shot at you, and there is nothing you could do about it. I'm not really sure if they figured out what I was saying. I had to leave I was to mad, and with guns sitting next to me... Not good combo.


----------



## greenwinger_13 (Oct 6, 2005)

Did a bunch of scouting just east of devils yesterday and saw the same things i saw monday.... not a lot and anything in good numbers utilizing posted stuff even posted ponds. We did end up finding a few smaller feeds that worked but nothing huge.. it sounds like the weather is starting to get a little cooler in canada so hopefully some good things happen soon.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

But guys, pressure doesnt move birds, come on.

This is the first year ever in which im not going to hunt until november. Its sickening. Fighting for fields, sharing fields with two or three other groups. Ruining the hunting and the experience.

Cap the living crap out of em is my new motto.

We might as well get used to this unless something is done its just going to get worse.


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

hunt4P&Y said:


> Duckslayer,
> 
> I said would you lay down in your bed at night? They said yeah, I then said whould you tomorrow if someone shot at you, and there is nothing you could do about it. I'm not really sure if they figured out what I was saying. I had to leave I was to mad, and with guns sitting next to me... Not good combo.


yeah, it's not cool to bust a roost. wrecks the hunting. I went for a drive last night in areas i saw good numbers of birds last weekend and there is litteraly nothing. Saw 1 flock of about 45 canadas and that was it. Does it have to do with roost busting...maybe? haven't been there all week so i don't know.

But control your temper. I sure hope your joking about the being mad, guns next to you bit. Even if you are...not real cool to joke about something like that. :eyeroll:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Yeah it was a joke I would never do anything. I had a cop sitting next to me anyways pretty sure he woulden't loose his career over some stupid birds. Sorry if I sounded bad.


----------



## deked (Mar 11, 2003)

Those damn dirty NR's!!! :lol:

You guys crack me up!


----------



## slough (Oct 12, 2003)

Seems like it's been like this the last few years in early Oct. After the two openers, the local birds either move on or get super hard to get at for the most part (posted land, in very hard to get to areas, etc.) Pretty tough to know the exact reason but the increased pressure and dwindling water have to be the biggest reasons.


----------



## deked (Mar 11, 2003)

I think its those good fer nuttin' blue platers!!


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

haha, agreed :beer:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

White and red in my case. One more East of the blue platers!


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

red, blue, black or friggin orange plates, i don't give a sh!t!!!, they need a cap on this circus act! i didn't even hunt these past two weeks because of all the **** i've dealt with in the past. it was usually just the first couple weeks that ****** me off, but i'm afraid its becoming a longer "non resident" occasion and the circus may continue well into november.


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

by the way, I've heard that pheasant numbers are way up this year in the extreme southern part of the state, they say its nothing like they've ever seen before! go get um boys!


----------



## shooter007 (Oct 6, 2007)

Hello,
I'm from Wisconsin and I just got back from a week long hunt in Devil's Lake. I did my homework this year. We didn't bring any waiters/water decoys. Taking the advice of the local people we didn't touch the roost. We had an awesome hunt in the fields..... Until somebody shot up the pond that was holding all/most of the ducks we were hunting. We were upset,probably not as much as you(ND Residents),because it went from several flocks of a hundred or so ducks,and geese to NADA. Our last night we got skunked. I look forward to coming back next year.


----------



## fishhawk175090 (Sep 27, 2007)

Let me known when the Cans are feeding in the fields, then I will leave my boat at home :sniper:


----------



## MSP1JJH (Oct 7, 2007)

Hey Triple B,

Do you live in DL? Why don't you go ask Tony P at the End of the line what he thinks of the out of state hunters, or any of the other merchants in town. Stop by Thompson's Glass and Paint and ask Todd, what he thinks when you get a chance or how the Chamber of Commerce feels about it.

The state of ND needs all the revenue it can get especially in the small towns of rural ND, the Websters, Penn's and Cando's of the world. If opening up the great state of ND to some guests that drop a load of money in the businesses there, means you have to get your butt out of bed a bit earlier in the morning to get your field then so be it.

By the sounds of it you must have at least tried to get into NDSU, UND would have never even taken your application.


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

I'm not trying to sound like a smarta$$ here, but has anyone thought of duck hunting somewhere besides the Hwy. 2 towns from Petersburg to Devils Lake? Take a look at a satellite picture of our great state sometime....there's water everywhere. You can't tell me that the prairie pothole region of North Dakota is concentrated in a 20 mile stretch...

Oh and there are still ducks around...there's always ducks around. Not as many as two weeks ago, but they're here. Come november when the snow starts to blow and the ponds freeze up there STILL will be ducks. You just gotta get youre keester off the couch and find 'em. Every year like clockwork, deer opener comes and what do I hear over the top of me? Flock after flock after flock of divers heading out to some open body of water.

Ducks season does not end after nonresident opener starts. It might get a bit tougher than what you're used to after unspoiled weeks of no nonres bliss, but like me and my buddies always say, it's better than sleeping in.

Sorry if I offended anyone...I don't wanna piss anybody off. Just thought I'd share some observations.


----------



## MSP1JJH (Oct 7, 2007)

DuckSlayer100

Your right on the money with your comments the best hunting doesn't even start anymore until November and it has been going until Thanksgiving or later in many cases.

If you go out the first Saturday of the Deer opener you will see more birds than you ever will on opening weekend, the season has changed that's all and you have to adapt and bring an extra pair of long underwear.

I grew up in DL and now live in Mpls and have hunted in the Lake Region every year for the past 35 years. When the hunting season started in the mid 70's the birds were all there on October 1st, now with the climate changes the birds are all there around November 1st.

I was in DL for the Youth hunt this year on 9/15 and 9/16 with my kids, and my God son who lives in DL. They must have shot over 25 ducks in those two days and had a blast. In fact the last day, we set up in a field and the 3 of them shot 11 mallards in about 60 minutes. But it was sad not to see one other Dad out with his kids hunting. We drove around from DL to Starkweather to Churches Ferry to Leeds to Minnewaukan and out in the Doyon area and I didn't see one other person hunting with his kids and I thought I would see a ton.

Did anyone hunt those 2 days and see the same thing? Did you have any luck?


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

MSP1JJH said:


> Hey Triple B,
> 
> Do you live in DL? Why don't you go ask Tony P at the End of the line what he thinks of the out of state hunters, or any of the other merchants in town. Stop by Thompson's Glass and Paint and ask Todd, what he thinks when you get a chance or how the Chamber of Commerce feels about it.
> 
> ...


First off, let me say that UND didn't have the program I wanted into, which is zoology, with an emphasis on wildlife and fisheries managment. why you went there I have no idea? I am not from DL, but I where I was raised I could throw a rock and hit black tiger bay. I will agree with you that small town ND is a dying state, and trying to make as much revenue as possible does seem like a wonderful idea, however i feel that ND has taken a wrong approach in this case. I feel we as ND citizens and our legistlature should focus more on keeping our youth( and the money they make) in our state. instead I feel that many of our "elected" officials feel that "whoring" out our resources is an easier alternative. wouldn't it be nice if your pal Tony could tell you he is doing well on local money alone? sure its nice to have a little surge of cash come hunting season, but come on, it's not even a molehill compared to the mountain residents of this state spend. I'd bet if all the locals quit dishing out money to Tony, he'd sink faster than the titanic. so instead of looking at the obvious, maybe we should take a look at the bigger picture.


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

well put tripleB


----------



## MSP1JJH (Oct 7, 2007)

Triple B,

You make some great points in your last response, but I just used the End of the Line as an example. I can't think of single business in the Lake Region that isn't helped out by the revenue generalted from hunting and fishing. Limiting the number of people that can spend money in the small communities of ND is not the answer. What is your suggestion for keeping the youth in ND? Farming isn't going to do it, they have tried tax breaks, I mean Fargo is growing like crazy but how does that help your community. Isn't the area being flooded by people from F/M just as bad as SD or MN. At least the people from out of state stay for more than a weekend.

I also agree with you about the politicians I grew up in Doyon and Devils Lake but now live in Mpls. How embarassing do you think it was when dumb *** Mike Hatch sued the State of ND over hunting rights. He like the hunters, not only from out of state, that shoot up posted land, don't close gates and leave their crap behind them for the farmers to pick up are the ones who wreck it for everyone.

Don't let the actions of a few bad sportsmen hurt the small business owners in the rural communities of ND, they need as much help as they can get.


----------



## shiawassee_kid (Oct 28, 2005)

Triple B said:


> red, blue, black or friggin orange plates, i don't give a sh!t!!!, they need a cap on this circus act! i didn't even hunt these past two weeks because of all the &$#* i've dealt with in the past. it was usually just the first couple weeks that ticked me off, but i'm afraid its becoming a longer "non resident" occasion and the circus may continue well into november.


man seriously, you need to take a break if your that bent on NR's, lol. I hardly ever see another hunter except in town when i come out there every year. Sounds to me like you don't like moving around or scouting much. sucks to be you i guess.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

hahahaha


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

> Isn't the area being flooded by people from F/M just as bad as SD or MN. At least the people from out of state stay for more than a weekend.


You are right, it is flooded with both R and NR's. Obviously more of the latter. But the residents go back to work on Monday. The NR's stay and hunt the crap out of the birds for a week. Good if you are a business owner, sure; bad if you are a resident hunter who gets to hunt the few VERY educated birds that are still around on the weekends.

I am sorry, but when I am sitting in my dekes in a field and see a couple vehicles pull right up to the roost, scare the birds off, and throw out their dekes, I am not thinking about how Crossroads, Stables Restaurant, the local DQ, Superpumper or the hardware store are benefitng from it. I know they will be just fine. I support them ALL YEAR long.

Cheers :beer:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Adam, good post

Another point, the hunters from Fargo, Bismarck, Grand Forks, or any other big town hunt these birds every weekend. They don't want to scare them off. They know that if you hunt the field they will come back, or stay in the area.

Don't get me wrong I have hunted water before, but thats because I know the birds. I know if it is there roost or not. This is only for ducks however. I don't think I remember ever killing a goose over water deeks.

If a person is hunting for one week only they have nothing to loose scaring them off. As long as they get shooting they will be happy. This however may be true with people from ND, that don't know the area, or have patterened the birds. I don't think it's a NR/ R fight I think it's more of a experience thing. The more time you put into the hunt the better it will be!!


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

I tend to disagree a little PY. I dont think its an issue of experience. Its an issue of "this is the way we've done it for x amount of years, and this is the way were going to continue to do it". I run into it every fall. Some NR aint gonna listen to a "wet behind the ears" 27 year old or some hayseed NDer.

Until we cap the season, there will be no change except for the worse.


----------



## rsetty (Dec 5, 2006)

> Another point, the hunters from Fargo, Bismarck, Grand Forks, or any other big town hunt these birds every weekend. They don't want to scare them off. They know that if you hunt the field they will come back, or stay in the area.


NR's aren't allowed to hunt the birds every weekend, we are only given a few weeks to hunt in the great state of ND.

Not that I am going to hunt a roost or anything, but I want to throw this point out there. Do you think that some NR hunters tend to hunt the roost areas because they are only allowed to hunt for 2 weekends out of the year?? I believe this may be part of the problem, if they were allowed to hunt more than 14 days they would maybe have a little more time to scout, etc. and not feel the need to resort to hunting a roost pond to have a good hunt. I know there are plenty of other good areas to hunt without busting a roost, but if you're forced to a 2 week time frame people may say "screw it, we can only be here for a few days so what does it matter." If you give NR hunters many weeks to hunt, they too would want the birds to stay for a long time. I agree with leaving the roost ponds alone, but also don't believe it is only NR's who hunt them.

Just so you all don't freak out, I WILL NOT be hunting any roosts ponds, I know it is the wrong thing to do. When we hunt in ND we are always respectful and appreciate the time and hunts that we are given. I just wanted everyone to look at it from a different point of view.


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

shiawassee_kid said:


> Triple B said:
> 
> 
> > red, blue, black or friggin orange plates, i don't give a sh!t!!!, they need a cap on this circus act! i didn't even hunt these past two weeks because of all the &$#* i've dealt with in the past. it was usually just the first couple weeks that ticked me off, but i'm afraid its becoming a longer "non resident" occasion and the circus may continue well into november.
> ...


You have no idea how many times i've erased what I'd really like to say to you!!! for anyone on here that knows me they can attest to this truth. I would bet all my money and all my hunting gear that i put on more miles in a season that probably anyone on this site. I'm not not a guide, i'm not wealthy. I would also bet I've put more miles on in one weekend than some of you "blue platers" do all year. last year i topped out from sept to december at a little over 30,000 miles. I've been saving gas receipts this year and have figured i'm on track to spend around 10,000-15,000 on gas alone. I take work off fridays so i can get out that morning to scout the birds, then i go out and scout again at night.meanwhile, during the day i scout out the water to see what area birds are using. i do not usually hunt these days. I SCOUT. I've done more damn homework in the last month than you probably ever have. and when i set my decoys on saturday morning, after spending all my time, my money, and missing work, and some jackass busts a roost I can get a little on the agitated side!


----------



## Dave Owens (Nov 11, 2002)

The FWS built a new parking area at Hofstrand lake south of Leeds this summer and did a good job of fencing to keep the vehicles in the lot. They have worked the soil on the south side of the lake for a habitat improvement project. Saturday an NR cut open the fence and drove across the freshly worked ground to back a boat into the lake. There were 2 vehicles with boat trailers in the lot so I don't know which one drove and which group carried their boat in.

The lessers were just begining to build on this lake but it looks like another year where the birds can't stage at Hofstrand until the shore freezes.


----------



## Jungda99 (Nov 17, 2006)

shiawassee_kid said:


> Triple B said:
> 
> 
> > red, blue, black or friggin orange plates, i don't give a sh!t!!!, they need a cap on this circus act! i didn't even hunt these past two weeks because of all the &$#* i've dealt with in the past. it was usually just the first couple weeks that ticked me off, but i'm afraid its becoming a longer "non resident" occasion and the circus may continue well into november.
> ...


I second that. I just talked to a fellow hunter today who said and I quote "I just great out here, you hardly see another hunter"

I know I said this last year when Tripel B was complaing about NRs. Never have I had my spot taken, never had someone set up and "downwind" me and never once had a negative experience while hunting in ND. Very seldom do I even hear gunshots from another group hunting.


----------



## water_swater (Sep 19, 2006)

DL,

The biggest thing the NR take away from the residents is a decent opportunity to hunt, hunting is one of hte biggest reasons to live in ND, I wont sugarcoat that. The more non-esidents that come whether alone or guided decrease the opportunity for residents no matter who they are. Residents dont all hunt 10 miles from home they come from Fargo and Bismarck too, and spend money, but wont if the hunting isnt good enough, or there isnt the opportunity to garner a trip. As far as I am concerned a dollar from fargo is better than a dollar from St. Paul becasue they make the same sacrifice, living in ND I do. Do I have a problem with most out of staters, no. I have a problem with our legislature who isnt following the advice of the NDG&F. The game and fish did a study residents spend like 3 or 4 times the money a non resident does simply becaue they live here. Problem is the non resident hunting population has been declining, mainly for the reason being discussed here. I think ND needs to capitialize on the one reason to live here instead of selling it $130 a time to anybody who wants to come.


----------



## Dave Owens (Nov 11, 2002)

I forgot to add that I invite some good friends which are NR's to hunt with our group each fall. What I can't stand though is boats on a major staging area. On the smaller wetlands their fine but not on the lakes that will hold large numbers each fall when left alone.


----------



## Jungda99 (Nov 17, 2006)

> You have no idea how many times i've erased what I'd really like to say to you!!! for anyone on here that knows me they can attest to this truth. I would bet all my money and all my hunting gear that i put on more miles in a season that probably anyone on this site. I'm not not a guide, i'm not wealthy. I would also bet I've put more miles on in one weekend than some of you "blue platers" do all year. last year i topped out from sept to december at a little over 30,000 miles. I've been saving gas receipts this year and have figured i'm on track to spend around 10,000-15,000 on gas alone. I take work off fridays so i can get out that morning to scout the birds, then i go out and scout again at night.meanwhile, during the day i scout out the water to see what area birds are using. i do not usually hunt these days. I SCOUT. I've done more damn homework in the last month than you probably ever have. and when i set my decoys on saturday morning, after spending all my time, my money, and missing work, and some jackass busts a roost I can get a little on the agitated side!


30000 MILES I SAY :bs: Do you realize the statement you made? 30000 miles in 4 months! For easy math say that is 120 days 30,000/120days = 250 miles/day 250 Miles @ 60mph that is a little over 4 hours/day of straight up driving.

On a side note say you did put on 30,000 miles and say your vehicle gets 10 mpg that is 3000 gallons of [email protected] $3 per gallon that is only $9,000. How are you getting $15000 in gas? I would assume you are driving something better than 10mpg. If your vehicle gets 15 mpg your $ spent will drop by 1/3.

Based on all of your other exagerations your view of the # of NRs must be exagerated also. SO, How many NRs do you REALLY see while "scouting"??


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

well fella my odometer doesn't lie, wish it did,but it doesn't. i put on on average 200-400 miles a day 3-4 days a week, now this is a low estimate, because I've had those cold front weeks where I've put on 600 miles easily in one day trying to find birds. now everyone knows that once december hits you have to drive a little farther west to find birds, oh, idon't know maybe 200 or soo odd miles one way. now for your math enjoyment figure that **** out and get back to me. now do that say maybe 7-8 times a year, added in the few thousand miles spent scouting while there, carry the one and I really don't give a damn what you say. (Middle finger inserted here). I easily drive for more than 4 hours a day. also tthe gas estimate was estimated when gas was 3.19 per gallon and was estimated by figuring the least and most amount of drving i would do this fall. another side note, gas can and will burn when you're vehicle is not moving. its a wonderful invention called " the transmission" this allows you to burn gas while remaining in one spot, say if you are stopping every other mile to glass, or maybe watching the direction and agression of feeding birds. maybe you should have taken a stats or science class and learned what a "variable "is before slinging mud in my direction


----------



## Jungda99 (Nov 17, 2006)

Triple B said:


> well fella my odometer doesn't lie, wish it did,but it doesn't. i put on on average 200-400 miles a day 3-4 days a week, now this is a low estimate, because I've had those cold front weeks where I've put on 600 miles easily in one day trying to find birds. now everyone knows that once december hits you have to drive a little farther west to find birds, oh, idon't know maybe 200 or soo odd miles one way. now for your math enjoyment figure that &$#* out and get back to me. now do that say maybe 7-8 times a year, added in the few thousand miles spent scouting while there, carry the one and I really don't give a damn what you say. (Middle finger inserted here). I easily drive for more than 4 hours a day. also tthe gas estimate was estimated when gas was 3.19 per gallon and was estimated by figuring the least and most amount of drving i would do this fall. another side note, gas can and will burn when you're vehicle is not moving. its a wonderful invention called " the transmission" this allows you to burn gas while remaining in one spot, say if you are stopping every other mile to glass, or maybe watching the direction and agression of feeding birds. maybe you should have taken a stats or science class and learned what a "variable "is before slinging mud in my direction


I am not going to sit here and argue with you about how many miles you did or didn't (leaning towards the latter) drive.

Back on topic... Has DL been getting dumped on with rain every freakin day like we have!

Cost of gas per gallon... $3.19
Oil change every two weeks $35
Driving 600 miles to "find birds" when there is birds 15 miles away...Priceless

Its not about the killing its about the hunt

Different year....SAME TRIPLE B


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

you're right, no sense argueing, since you have no idea. it's ok, i'm sure many people doubt what i say, and thats fine with me. I believe there is a new song out by montgomery gentry that explains how i feel. but anyone that does know me knows i get around the countryside quite a bit.there's not always birds fifteen miles away. you've obviously never hunted the north around freeze up. here one day, gone the next. and not to raise anymore issues, but have you ever thought that part of the hunt to me is getting out and learning every nook and cranny of this great state I was born and raised??? have a great day jungda, good hunting to ya

p.s. i change my own oil for maybe 12 bucks a pop, and i it only gets changed every 6000 miles. I'm not a city boy, don't need to rush into jiffy lube the second my oil light comes on.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I have a lawn care customer that bought a 2007 F350 and put on 9700 miles in ten days, figure that one out at 10 MPG. There are some people that put on alot of miles. His was alot for work, and alittle for play.

Just trying to back you up BBB. I know what you mean as far as putting on miles scouting!


----------



## MSP1JJH (Oct 7, 2007)

I know the farmers and landowners probably wouldn't like it but if everyone had to ask for permission to hunt, wouldn't that stop alot of the issues that have been brought up.

How do you bust a roost you can't hunt or the water you have been told not to hunt by the landowner without trespassing?

How do you have 2 or 3 groups of hunters in a field when only one group has written permission from a landowner?

How would you lose a field at 4:30 AM when when your the only group supposed to be in the field?

If everyone had to have written permission by the land owner, many of these issues would be taken care of. It would be trespassing at that point and reportable to the NDGF departments hotline. If everyone policed that don't you think the BS would be greatly reduced?

Go ahead BBB or the other NR haters, ripe the idea and say the damn NR's won't listen anyway, or maybe come up with something that is going to help hunting in ND for the R's, the NR's guests and the people who bust their *** every day to scratch out a living so they don't have to close up shop and move out of the state!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

MSP1JJH said:


> come up with something that is going to help hunting in ND for the R's, the NR's guests and the people who bust their a$$ every day to scratch out a living so they don't have to close up shop and move out of the state!


There lies the argument that will never end, and hasn't since the day this site started in 2002.

Until someone comes up with something new and fresh on how to balance it all, bickering is all we get. Anyone got any ideas or is it just easier to throw mud all year long?


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

MSP1JJH wrote:



> I was in DL for the Youth hunt this year on 9/15 and 9/16 with my kids, and my God son who lives in DL. They must have shot over 25 ducks in those two days and had a blast. In fact the last day, we set up in a field and the 3 of them shot 11 mallards in about 60 minutes. But it was sad not to see one other Dad out with his kids hunting. We drove around from DL to Starkweather to Churches Ferry to Leeds to Minnewaukan and out in the Doyon area and I didn't see one other person hunting with his kids and I thought I would see a ton.


We had 3 groups of kids out that day north of DL. the second day we split up with some by Churches Ferry and some north of DL.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

MSP1JJH said:


> or maybe come up with something that is going to help hunting in ND for the R's, the NR's guests and the people who bust their a$$ every day to scratch out a living so they don't have to close up shop and move out of the state!


Oh oh oh, I think I may have come up with an idea that will solve the problem.......are ya ready?..........drum roll please..........

CAP!!!!!!!


----------



## dakotasota (Oct 9, 2007)

I am new to this site and I am just amazed on how much ignorence and crap can come out of some of you. 
I was born and raised in Devils Lake, I spent 25 years serving my home State in the North Dakota ARMY National guard.......the last 15 of those years I was a Minnesota Resident that drove over a 1000 miles round trip going back and forth to Camp Grafton In Devils Lake at least once a month. 
I own 30 acres of lake shore on Devils Lake and my wifes family farms about 13000 acres East of Devils Lake.
I was the chairman of a local Ducks Unlimited chapter for 8 years here in Minnesota that raised $hundreds of thousand's of dollars for the ducks....80 % of that money went back to praire pothole states like North Dakota for Duck habitat. 
I also started a Ducks Unlimited kids event that introduced hundreds of kids to the outdoors. 
How many hours have some of you residents spent giving back to the ducks.....not just shooting a bunch of birds so you can take a picture to show off on the internet.
Don't tell me that you should have more of a right to hunt then I should simple because you live there. I think I have more then earned that right and should have your support and respect for all the voulunteer time and effort I spent raising money to purshase and protect your home state duck breeding grounds
I have hunted for over 30 years while being a North Dakota and Minnesota resident. There is no difference in hunters from either state.
You have good people and dumb ****s.....just like those of you folks *****ing about non residents. 
As far as how much cash non residents bring into the state.....Get a clue.....its MILLIONS and MILLIONS! I know many business owners in Devils Lake that make big bucks from out of state hunters and fisherman.
By the way....to the idiot hick who drives 30000 miles hunting each fall.....get a life.....I am surprised you have time to write on this site....or even know how to use a computer.


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

Ignorance is a lack of knowledge. Ignorance is sometimes misinterpreted as a synonym of stupidity, and is as thus often taken as an insult. ...

I think you spell it with an a not a E..dakotasota!

So what your saying is your real good at moving dirt right!


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

dakotasota said:


> I am new to this site and I am just amazed on how much ignorence and crap can come out of some of you.
> I was born and raised in Devils Lake, I spent 25 years serving my home State in the North Dakota ARMY National guard.......the last 15 of those years I was a Minnesota Resident that drove over a 1000 miles round trip going back and forth to Camp Grafton In Devils Lake at least once a month.
> I own 30 acres of lake shore on Devils Lake and my wifes family farms about 13000 acres East of Devils Lake.
> I was the chairman of a local Ducks Unlimited chapter for 8 years here in Minnesota that raised $hundreds of thousand's of dollars for the ducks....80 % of that money went back to praire pothole states like North Dakota for Duck habitat.
> ...


Ya want a cookie? Nice use of slander on that post, thats a great way to get people to listen. Blow your own horn than p*ss down everyones back.

Yup, NRs spend millions of dollars here each year, but locals spend billions.

And yes, a resident DOES have more of a right to hunt here than you do. He lives here, YOU DONT!

Why did you move? If ND is so great why did ya go? I bet money had something to do with it.

Great first post by the way.... :roll:


----------



## Blue Plate (Jul 31, 2006)

Dakotasota . . .   

One of the funniest post I've read in a long, long, long time, congratulations.

These post about hunting pressure, DL, roost busting, Blue Plates etc are just straight up funny and pitiful at the same time. While reading this topic a thought jump out, why hunt the DL area if it's that bad? I'm sure you could drive a short distance and get away from the pressure. I spent this weekend in ND, awesome hunting, mallards everywhere! We heard very little shooting and only saw one other group set-up, all that in 3 days of hunting

I personally like water hunting for ducks. I could careless about honkers when I'm in ND, my group has already shot over 80 this early season in Minnesota. I came to ND looking for mallards in small potholes and found it.

Some of you guys ask for respect from the Blue Platers by not shooting the roost yet you show no respect in return. Seems like a strange contradiction to me.


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

> By the way....to the idiot hick who drives 30000 miles hunting each fall.....get a life.....I am surprised you have time to write on this site....or even know how to use a computer.


Um, excuse me, but maybe hunting is his life. I know it is my life. It is why I work 7 days a week for three months. It is why I don't have a summer. It is why I am broke.

Class act buddy.............way to resort to name calling.

Oh, and when you move back to ND and start spending as much $$$$$ here as I do, or Triple B, then maybe I will listen to what you have to say.

Nice first post......Take Care

Adam


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

> Some of you guys ask for respect from the Blue Platers by not shooting the roost yet you show no respect in return. Seems like a strange contradiction to me.


Care to elaborate on this. I am a little confused.

Thanks


----------



## dakotasota (Oct 9, 2007)

I see you are good at spelling Mr dictionary. 
I did not know we were being graded.
Now back to the topic.......
what have you done for the ducks beside shoot at them? 
Have you promoted hunting to the future hunters? 
Did you serve our country?
Do you own land?
Are you a local North Dakota guide or business owner that makes a living from us non residents. ......???

Maybe we should put up a fence to keep you Dakota boys out of our state....I can never get good seats for a Vikings game because you all come here to get drunk....leave a mess where you were tailgating and over pay ticket scalpers big bucks for all the good seats.
Boo hoo hoo


----------



## FlashBoomSplash (Aug 26, 2005)

Ok you can have the vikings and we will keep the wildlife.


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

dakotasota said:


> I can never get good seats for a Vikings game


 There is no such thing as a good seat for a Vikings game!!!!!
Lighten up man!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dakotasota (Oct 9, 2007)

Um, excuse me, but maybe hunting is his life. I know it is my life. It is why I work 7 days a week for three months. It is why I don't have a summer. It is why I am broke.

Adam...did you read what you wrote above?....thanks for making my point....now you can both get a life

Oh, and when you move back to ND and start spending as much $$$$$ here as I do, or Triple B, then maybe I will listen to what you have to say.

Adam did you read what I wrote....I own 30 acres of lakeshore and a log cabin...I think I already spend more in a year up there then you make in a year.


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

dakotasoda: I am not going to post all the things I do for wildlife or for kids. I have done it before and the list is too long anyways. Don't kid yourself here. Many of us have donated countless hours like you to our favorite hobby. Don't put yourself too far on the pedestal because there are people right here that have done just as much if not more than you.

Once again we have the mentalitally of "I want my cake and eat it too" from a hunter from the East. Guess what. Too bad. You had a choice to stay here in ND and chose to leave. Those are the consequences.

Colleagues in my field get paid $40,000 to $80,000 more a year than I do. What incentive is there to keep me in the state if it is going to be a free for all in the hunting world. I bear the lower pay and cold winters because of the hunting and quality of life.

We already have a youth out-migration problem. We show them that NR hunters are more important to our youth because they see $$$ signs then we are just asking them to leave. I stayed here because of the hunting. I don't want to live in SC where I have pay $2000 each year for a hunting lease.

No state or their citizens have a right to tell the other state how they can operate. You want the cake, you have to make sacrafices. We are doing that here. You decided money or something else was more important and that is why you left.

Don't come back with "I serve my country spin". Many people in ND have served our country and came right back here afterwards. Two uncles, and 4 cousins have all served and are right back here in ND enjoying the the resources. I even had supper last night at Camp Grafton and sat next to a National Guard soldier who told me "I am not giving up my hunting".


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

You are right, I don't make dick. I choose to stay in ND and make the little money I do because of the hunting. I can't imagine giving up my ND residency and not having the opporunities I have right now.

Apparently, you moved out of state and have showed us here that you make a pile of money. Congrats. I am truly happy for you. That is the tradeoff you made. DEAL with it. Don't hold it against us for trying to keep what good hunting we have left.

I don't give a crap if you have a log cabin on Devils Lake. Kudos to you there too. What the hell does that do for the small town local businesses that you claim you are keeping alive???????????????

Man, Woodpecker got it right. You need to lighten up.


----------



## dakotasota (Oct 9, 2007)

> Ya want a cookie? Nice use of slander on that post, thats a great way to get people to listen. Blow your own horn than p*ss down everyones back.
> 
> Yup, NRs spend millions of dollars here each year, but locals spend billions.
> 
> ...


I do not want a cookie....I just want you to understand that some of us give back more then others .......others that just spend all their time and money to kill birds and ***** that they do not have more birds to kill....both residents and non residents. 
By the way I do live here......we are all United States citizens and we all are one country...we should all have access to this whole country and its resources. 
You are right....we did move for better job's....excuse me but is that a bad thing.....if someone offered to increase your pay check by four times what you are making now what would you do? 
I know most people.....including intelligent North Dakotans would take the new job.

I like what you said about North Dakotans spending billions......good one.
Do a little reserch before you make up stuff.


----------



## FlashBoomSplash (Aug 26, 2005)

dakotasota

Not to argue with you because you must be an angry stressed out guy. But I took a big pay cut just to move here. Its a better life for me no stress less people and not to many stuck up people like yourself.


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

> You are right....we did move for better job's....excuse me but is that a bad thing.....


Well for you it is because you gave up your residency. I have been offered jobs in Denver, SD, and SC for more than I currently make now. My wife was offered a tremendous job in Washington, DC. But we didn't move because of the hunting.



> I like what you said about North Dakotans spending billions......good one.
> Do a little reserch before you make up stuff.


You do the research. NDSU did the study. Residents outspend non-residents. It is a fact.

Maybe a little advice dakotasota. All the things you are bringing up are in past forums. We have heard your schpeal over and over again from others. Nothing new here from you. Go back and read some of them before posting. I am not trying to be cruel, just helpful. I think you could find some good information there.


----------



## dakotasota (Oct 9, 2007)

Live2hunt

I would first like to say THANK YOU for all your voulunteer time!!!
I mean that. You are in the minority.

What I do not get is your thought process....why would you give up $40,000 to $80,000 a year more just so you can get 3 or 4 more weeks to hunt North Dakota.....of which I am guessing involves only a few extra days of hunting?
If you took the better job you could afford to take the whole 14 days of your non resident liscence and hunt....and also afford to go to South Dakota, Canada, Texas...any where you want. 
And as far as way of life....there are many places you can have that including Minnesota......$40000 to $80000 will also greatly enhance your quality of life along with your families!

I am going to come back with "I serve my country spin" I served North Dakota and the United States for 25 years.....I helped in the Grand Forks floods, Plowed out farmers after major snow storms and served on the border patrol after 911. I served during Desert Storm and the current war.
This is our country that I served for....the whole country including North Dakota. 
We all should have access to our countrys resources.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

> we should all have access to this whole country and its resources.
> You are right....we did move for better job's....excuse me but is that a bad thing.....if someone offered to increase your pay check by four times what you are making now what would you do?
> I know most people.....including intelligent North Dakotans would take the new job.


Great idea, how many people would be shooting elk in Montana, Idaho, Washington, etc. That makes absolutely no sense!! :roll: 
To some, a better family life is worth the less money. Sorry if yo don't get that. Actually, I am glad there are a lot of people that don't get it, we would have too many residents then!!! :wink:


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

Been to any UND baseball games lately??


----------



## dakotasota (Oct 9, 2007)

dakotasota

Not to argue with you because you must be an angry stressed out guy. But I took a big pay cut just to move here. Its a better life for me no stress less people and not to many stuck up people like yourself.

Flash boom splash

After reading back what I wrote I can see where you would think I am "stuck up" but I am far from that.....if I met you I am sure we could sit down at the Webster bar and have a frozen pizza ,a cold beer and get along just fine so don't asume things. 
I am not stressed out.....just sick of this whole Non Resident crap that comes from North dakota Hunters who want to hog the resources to themselves. People are just as friendly here as they are in my Hometown of Devils Lake....stop thinking that "big city people "are different.....most of us came from small towns....in fact there are over a dozen people in my suburb from Devils Lake.


----------



## MSP1JJH (Oct 7, 2007)

Oh oh oh, I think I may have come up with an idea that will solve the problem.......are ya ready?..........drum roll please..........

CAP!!!!!!!

Nice, so I guess as long as Space Aliens stays open in Fargo your all set! Your short sighted enough to be a politician, thought of a career change?


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

> What I do not get is your thought process....why would you give up $40,000 to $80,000 a year more just so you can get 3 or 4 more weeks to hunt North Dakota.....of which I am guessing involves only a few extra days of hunting?


I believe I logged 71 days in the field last fall. That is over 10 weeks. I am not a weekend warrior. And actually that number is down from previous years since the birth of my son.

I went to school to benefit ND. I didn't go to school to benefit Clemson, SDSU, or Colorado St. I guess that is just me. Obviously you have paid your dues to this state, but yet I have this sense that you miss what you had in ND. You bring up all that you have done here and are now trying to justify yourself to hunt here whenever you choose.

My parents taught me that money isn't everything. My roots are here. My ancestors broke ground here. Many of us (including you) know the value of giving back. It is why many of us stay here and hunt here.

You gave so much to this state, why leave for $$? Is that how a man is judged now? By how much he/she makes? I hope that isn't the world we have come to.

Glad to have a healthy discussion here with you dakotasota.

Thank you for all you have done for ND. Now let me know what you do and we will try get you back. :wink:


----------



## dakotasota (Oct 9, 2007)

Great idea, how many people would be shooting elk in Montana, Idaho, Washington, etc. That makes absolutely no sense!! 
To some, a better family life is worth the less money. Sorry if yo don't get that. Actually, I am glad there are a lot of people that don't get it, we would have too many residents then!!! 
_________________
'The Greatest Resolution In Our Generation Is The Discovery That Human 
Beings, By Changing The Inner Attitudes Of Their Minds, Can Change The 
Outer Aspects Of Their Lives." -- 
William James

Djleye
I belief all those states are already open to out of state hunters for Elk Hunting......if you hunt Elk you should be happy they are not trying to keep you North Dakotans from applying for a liscence!
And just so you know.....people that make less money are more likely to get divoriced, drink in excess, become depressed, lose their homes, not take family vacations, smoke, do drugs, not send their kids to collage......add that to your list of how to have a better family life.
Making money is not a bad thing....stop using that as an excuse for not bettering yourself
I was a resident there for 27 years....don't fool yourselfs....life is not any better there.....God,family and friends is what makes a good life....not your address. Having a better job helps make a better family life.


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

dakotasota: SD allows just 6,000 NR's in the state for waterfowl hunting. The ducks that go through here, go through SD as well. How many times have you posted on the SD forum about hunting there?

And while you are at it, you don't see us ND guys ragging on SD for not letting us hunt waterfowl down there.



> people that make less money are more likely to get divoriced, drink in excess, become depressed, lose their homes, not take family vacations, smoke, do drugs, not send their kids to collage


I would have to see significant data to prove that. Can you please provide that information? What is less money? A family in Washburn ND could easily live on $50,000/yr; yet that wouldn't mean squat in Minneapolis.

All sources I have read say psychologists, doctors, and dentists have the highest rates of divorce. One source says the professional athlete rate is 80%. Don't they make alot of money?


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

> I've been saving gas receipts this year and have figured i'm on track to spend around 10,000-15,000 on gas alone.[


FWIW if you are spending that much on gas you'd be better off hiring a guide. It would be more economical.

I love to hunt as much or more than the next guy but I sure can't afford to spend THAT much.

I think you'd be suprised that not as many birds get pushed "out of the area" from roost busting as is claimed. A ton of those birds just disperse to hard to get at water holes and get more difficult to pattern because they are in much smaller groups and less visible. Granted they will not flock into fields to feed and it may ruin that type of hunting but they are still around. Usually sitting on an 8x8 opening in 5 acres of cattails that is way to much work (for most) to get to, or on a creek, drainage ditch or river that rarely sees a duck or a hunter. Incidentally those are the places many NRs are used to hunting.

While it is true that it is residents that keep most businesses alive in many cases it is the NRs that provide the "gravy" that allows them a higher standard of living and don't discount the value of that.There is a difference between existing and living.


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

dakotasota said:


> You have good people and dumb sh*ts.....just like those of you folks b*tching about non residents.
> 
> ...By the way....to the idiot hick who drives 30000 miles hunting each fall.....get a life.....I am surprised you have time to write on this site....or even know how to use a computer.





dakotasota said:


> Adam...did you read what you wrote above?....thanks for making my point....now you can both get a life


Dakotasota,

Welcome to the site. We hope you will like it here. However, you needed to actually read the terms and conditions that you agreed to when you registered.

There something in there about personal attacks and name calling. They are not allowed.

This is your one and only warning. Next time you get the boot.

Robert


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

> Making money is not a bad thing....stop using that as an excuse for not bettering yourself


You do not have a clue what I do for a living nor do you have a clue about how much money I make, so what in the hell makes you think I need to better myself. I have been offered numerous jobs in other states and have turned them down for the way of life I have here. I am very comfortable and enjoy the hell out of living here. Mainly because attitudes like yours are not very prevalent!!! :eyeroll:


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

dakotasota said:


> And just so you know.....people that make less money are more likely to get divoriced, drink in excess, become depressed, lose their homes, not take family vacations, smoke, do drugs, not send their kids to collage......add that to your list of how to have a better family life.


Your quote holds as much water as

People who have a better life $$ are more likely to have brats for kids, kids that buy drugs with daddy's money, kids that get in a high speed accident with a car daddy bought them, go to jail for embezzling from their company...

You know 90% if statistics are made up

Thank you for all the work you did in ND as a National Guard member, you were paid for doing that job right? Do not throw that around as if you did any one a great deal of service, how about all the people who DONATED their time to help the flood victims and snow stranded people. Just because you have served your state and country and lived in ND for a while does not entitle you to have the golden gates opened to you to do what ever you want. Come down off your high horse and quit patting yourself on the back before you fall off.


----------

